# [VB6] Warten, bis sich eine andere Form "unloaded"



## meilon (1. August 2004)

Hi,
ich habe lange gegoogelt und auch hier im Forum nachgeschaut: Wie mache ich es, dass eine Private Sub im MainForm mit dem abarbeiten wartet, bis sich eine geöffnete Form schließt?

Die Situsation ist diese:
- Programm startet
- Dateiladeform wird durch Knopfdruck geladen (frmLoad.Show)
- Datei soll ausgewählt werden
- Mit Druck auf OK frmLoad entladen und inhalt von File in ein Label in frmMain schreiben

Hoffe es war verständlich! Es geht mir nur darum, wie ich warte, den Rest habe ich schon. 
Und wenn es schon eine Funktion wie den "Durchsuchen"-Button gibt, könnt ihr mir das auch sagen (und wie man da warten lässt oder ob das automatisch so geht).

mfg


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. August 2004)

Wenn du erst die Eingaben vollständig ausfüllen lassen willst, bevor die Anwendung mit den Daten aus deinem Dialog weiterarbeitet, musst du das Dialogfenster modal anzeigen lassen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, reicht da schon folgende Anpassung:

```
frmLoad.Show(1)
```


----------



## meilon (1. August 2004)

Jo,Danke, hat geklappt


----------



## Shakie (1. August 2004)

Du kannst auch die VB-Variable verwenden, dann wird es etwas übersichlicher:

```
frmLaden.Show vbModal
```
(Die Variable "vbModal" hat den Wert 1)


----------

